# Maverick DP3 sur Hackintosh Shuttle



## Galekal (9 Juillet 2013)

Salut aux aventuriers hackintoshiens,

Voici un petit aperçu de Maverick en DP3 sur mon mini mhack pro : un Shuttle SZ77R5 équipé d'un I7 3770K o/c a 4.5ghz et watercoolé, ainsi que d'une GTX780 :




















Encombrement réduit pour un mhack qui envoie du bois. 

Pour fonctionner dans des conditions de températures acceptables, l'opération a nécessité le décapsulage de la belle Ivy o)

La pâte thermique d'origine Intel présente sous l'IHS a été remplacée par de la Arctic Silver adhésive. 
Celle qui est utilisée entre le processeur et le waterblock est la Antec Formula 7


----------



## melaure (9 Juillet 2013)

Jolie config tout ça. Ca t'a couté cher ? Et coté silence ?


----------



## Galekal (9 Juillet 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Jolie config tout ça. Ca t'a couté cher ? Et coté silence ?



Compte tenu des composants embarqués, ce n'est pas franchement donné :
Shuttle SZ77R5, i7 3770K, 4*4 GO DDR3 2133, GTX780, Graveur Blu-ray LG, SSD msata Crucial 256 GO, HDD 2*2 TO WD Caviar Black, carte wifi demi mini pci-e atheros. Voici déjà pour les composants "standards".
L'écran utilisé est un 27" Samsung S27B970D


Ensuite, le watercooling AIO astetek 545 LC ne peut être obtenu qu'en import US via ebay (compter 96 euros avec les frais de port). 

Pour le silence, il est possible d'obtenir un résultat réellement satisfaisant en remplaçant le ventilateur d'origine par un noctua NF-B9 PWM 92mm(j'ai testé). Il peut tout a fait convenir pour une utilisation aux fréquences d'usine. Cependant, même avec le water, il faudra se rabattre sur le ventilo d'origine, plus rapide, et également plus bruyant, pour overclocker dans de bonnes conditions, ce que j'ai fait.


----------



## melaure (9 Juillet 2013)

En effet il y a du matos. Après on est pas obligé d'overcloaker ...

Beau travail, et surtout une alternative à la politique du tout soudé ...


----------



## Galekal (9 Juillet 2013)

melaure a dit:


> En effet il y a du matos. Après on est pas obligé d'overcloaker ...
> 
> Beau travail, et surtout une alternative à la politique du tout soudé ...



Clair et net que le tout soudé est quelque chose dont je ne me vois pas m'accomoder, et ce fil est une occasion parmi d'autres de faire de la résistance. 

... et le résultat est des plus satisfaisants. Par contre, comme tu le précises, il y avait une part de travail non négligeable pour rendre pleinement opérationnelle une configuration comme celle-ci.


----------



## jellyboy74 (10 Juillet 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> Clair et net que le tout soudé est quelque chose dont je ne me vois pas m'accomoder, et ce fil est une occasion parmi d'autres de faire de la résistance.
> 
> ... et le résultat est des plus satisfaisants. Par contre, comme tu le précises, il y avait une part de travail non négligeable pour rendre pleinement opérationnelle une configuration comme celle-ci.



C'est pour ca que chez moi continuent de régner Macbook blanc, Powrrmac g5 et Mac pro. Des bécanes sur lesquelles on peu encore foutre les mains! Quand je vois le retina ca me dégoûte!

Sinon joli HK Galekal! Vu que tu es en mini Atx (je pense!) ce boitier très très inspiré du Mac Pro actuel pourrais te plaire! 
http://www.rueducommerce.fr/composa...]-[RSYS:31:4872855]-{adwords_producttargetid}


----------



## Galekal (10 Juillet 2013)

Le bitfenix Prodigy est clairement un beau boitier et une référence en matière d'équipement pour une config en mini-itx. Le seul défaut que je lui trouve, ce sont ses dimensions, qui le rapprochent plutôt de la taille d'un boitier micro-atx. Donc, plus encombrant qu'un boitier Shuttle. 
Ceci dit, je garde a l'idée l'étude d'un compromis, qui serait un mod looké mac pro. Aussi, la réalisation d'un mod est une aventure chronophage dont l'aboutissement est incertain. (plans+découpe au dremel et j'en passe).


----------



## melaure (10 Juillet 2013)

En effet pas mal ce boitier, je ne le connaissais pas.

Je suis un peu de loin l'actu du hackintosh mais c'est intéressant car ça pourrait bien me dépanner dans quelques années quand il faudra changer de machine de bureau ...


----------



## Galekal (10 Juillet 2013)

Pour continuer dans le domaine du mini-itx, un modèle de carte mère z87 (lga 1150, haswell) très intéressant proposé par Zotac devrait bientôt être dispo :
http://www.hardware.fr/news/13154/computex-z87-mini-itx-thunderbolt-zotac.html

Le support des procs Haswell est inclus a partir de Mountain Lion 10.8.4, et bien entendu dans Mavericks. 

Il n'y a pour le moment aucun retour a propos d'un éventuel usage hackintosh de cette carte mère, et pour cause, mais il s'agit clairement d'une affaire a suivre, notamment en ce qui concerne la gestion des ports Thunderbolt.


----------



## jellyboy74 (11 Juillet 2013)

En effet elle devrais avoir un sacré potentiel pour le HK. Après faut-il encore que la distribution permettent la prise en charge de ceux ci ou que des kext soient dispo.


----------



## Galekal (12 Juillet 2013)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> En effet elle devrais avoir un sacré potentiel pour le HK. Après faut-il encore que la distribution permettent la prise en charge de ceux ci ou que des kext soient dispo.



A la réflexion, la gestion du TB ne devrait pas être le plus complexe, vu qu'il n'y a actuellement qu'Intel qui fabrique des contrôleurs TB, que ce soit pour la première ou seconde génération. De ce fait, la prise en charge de ceux ci par OSX devrait suffire, y compris en mode HK. J'espère ne pas me tromper.


----------



## melaure (12 Juillet 2013)

Il y a une version spéciale d'un gigabite avec TB et FW400/800 qui devait sortir aux US. Pas de nouvelle ?


----------



## Galekal (12 Juillet 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Il y a une version spéciale d'un gigabite avec TB et FW400/800 qui devait sortir aux US. Pas de nouvelle ?



La Z87X-UD7 TH en E-ATX ?

Son arrivée prochaine se précise. Première disponibilité européenne annoncée chez Compumsa.eu, avec + de 10 jours de délai de livraison. 554,90 euros tout de même :afraid:

A la limite, si c'était du LGA2011 thunderbolt qui était proposé pour ce tarif...

Aussi, il est a noter que les CPU Haswell reprennent le défaut principal de la génération précédente, a savoir, une page thermique de qualité médiocre entre le die et l'IHS du processeur.  
Par ailleurs, l'intégration du contrôleur de tension au CPU semble impliquer dans les tests des températures en hausse par rapport aux CPU Ivy Bridge. 

Pour une utilisation aux fréquences d'origine, on a dans le meilleur des cas un gain de 10% de performances générales en faveur d'Haswell. Par contre, le potentiel d'overclocking semble encore se réduire. Reste a voir ce que pourra donner le remplacement de la pate thermique d'origine sur un CPU Haswell : cela permettra peut être de sauver les meubles. 

Au passage : stratégie de limitation du potentiel d'overclocking -> stratégie de limitation du gain de performances supplémentaires "gratuites".


----------



## melaure (12 Juillet 2013)

Sur leur site la carte est à 249$ ...


----------



## Galekal (12 Juillet 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Sur leur site la carte est à 249$ ...



Le prix reste dans des normes raisonnables.
Il s'agit d'un modèle intéressant en microATX, mais toujours en Z77, c'est à dire pour les procos Sandy et Ivy Bridge en LGA1155. Au vu des aspects mitigés auxquels j'ai fait référence par rapport à Haswell, il est toujours pertinent d'opter encore pour du Z77 bien équipé, qui plus est avec Thunderbolt.

Nb : elle est space, ta citation. o)


----------



## jellyboy74 (12 Juillet 2013)

Ca deviens par contre très soulant Intel à ce niveau là. En même pas 10 ans ils nous on pondus du socket 7xx, du 1156, du 1155, du 2011 , du 1150, du 1366et du 1356! 

Il y a de quoi se tirer des balles en argent! 

Quand je vois AMD qui a su proposer du am2+, AM3 et AM3+ tous rétrocompatibles en seulement 6 ans c'est à regretter que les plateformes OSX n'utilisent pas ces processeurs même si le HK reste possible ( mais bien galère! )


----------



## Galekal (12 Juillet 2013)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Ca deviens par contre très soulant Intel à ce niveau là. En même pas 10 ans ils nous on pondus du socket 7xx, du 1156, du 1155, du 2011 , du 1150, du 1366et du 1356!
> 
> Il y a de quoi se tirer des balles en argent!
> 
> Quand je vois AMD qui a su proposer du am2+, AM3 et AM3+ tous rétrocompatibles en seulement 6 ans c'est à regretter que les plateformes OSX n'utilisent pas ces processeurs même si le HK reste possible ( mais bien galère! )



Intel a l'avantage de la microarchitecture la plus efficace et en profite, d'où la valse des sockets. Sans oublier des relents d'obsolescence programmée qui poussent à la conso. 

Les plateformes AMD sont moins onéreuses, plus pérennes, mais globalement en retrait sur le plan des performances. Il est cependant possible d'en tirer de très bons résultats notamment sous Linux, car les options de compilation du noyau sont davantage conçues pour en tirer profit. La scène HK fait également un boulot intéressant sur les procos AMD, notamment en proposant des kernel adaptés. Sans oublier le site http://www.hack-my-mac.fr où l'on peut trouver des gens assez calés a propos des HK AMD. 

Voilà pour faire la part des choses et ouvrir des alternatives.


----------

